# Older Blue Jet bandsaw and DC



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I am finally trying to hook up my band saw to the DC but the port is an obscure size. I have been looking for a reducer that would fit but I'm not having any luck. Here are some pics, any suggestions?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Duct tape. Just wondering is that bandsaw made in the USA? Edit I see from your other post, that you have a lathe. Just make one.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the same saw but have not hooked it into DC yet. I currently use my vacuum hose which fits perfectly. Have you tried drain pipe fittings? They have a thinner wall than sch40 and may fit.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

peridigm said:


> I have the same saw but have not hooked it into DC yet. I currently use my vacuum hose which fits perfectly. Have you tried drain pipe fittings? They have a thinner wall than sch40 and may fit.


I haven't tried much yet but I was hoping to make duct tape my last resort. I used duct tape on my table saw and planner connections so Im not adverse to it.

The lathe was a good idea too which I had not thought of.

David


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

You could always swap out the fitting for a standard 4" one.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I use duct on almost every connection in my shop. Just vacuum of course.


----------



## Custom Woodworker (Feb 22, 2013)

Try cutting a 5/16 sliver out of a 2" piece of pvc or whatever size pipe is bigger than the port on your bs


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

This is what I ended up doing which is only slightly better than duct tape.

I used rubber electrical tape which worked out well because it was black and also the rubber has some tack to it and seems to connect better.

The actual dust collection is not that great but better than not having it and I couldn't bring myself to cut a hole for a 4" dust port in the metal door. 

David


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I wonder if that is a 'shop vac' sized port on the bandsaw. I got a set of 3 of adapters, like these, that come in handy. Maybe one of them will work. Keep in mind, they may fit on the inside or the outside of your port.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, I may try that on my dewalt saw


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

djonesax said:


> Thanks, I may try that on my dewalt saw


I just got a Rockler catalog the other day, and they have a ton of different fittings. I imagine they'd have what you need. That link I gave you was just for shop-vac sized stuff, so it might not be what you need for dust collection.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a 12 inch craftsman band saw. I used a threaded 1 1/2 roll plastic adapter with a little force it fit into the band saw port. Then the flex pipe fit onto the adapter. Does this make sense? gmcooter


----------

